# Winchester White Box 9mm



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

While at Wally world...I purchased some wwb 9mm(yeah,they actually had 4 boxes in stock). I'm a nice guy,so I left 2 boxes for the next guy. Anyway, When I got home, I opened them up to find Nato headstamps on the brass instead of the standard Win 9mm Luger stamps. Is winchester digging into the "manufactured for Nato" stuff to help supply the commercial market?

Maybe this isn't all the odd...but I have never,ever seen or purchased Nato stamped ammo from wally world or any other big retailers.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just checked my WWB (17 boxes) and they were all marked WIN. They were purchased over the last 10-14 months with the latest I bought about 2 weeks ago. No tellin man.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine all have win stamps, but it has been 2 months sense my last purchase.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

This isn't uncommon as of late. IIRC, the Nato rounds tend to be closer to the +P ammo. I know I've read in another forum about this. I'll see if I can hunt it down, and get some good info for you. Don't hold me to the above statement.

Found it!

http://www.thehighroad.us/showthread.php?t=141373

Mods, if there is a rule I've overlooked in regards to posting the link. Please remove, and my apologies.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

That doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm sure Winchester like most ammo companies make stuff for the armed forces. So you might see that sometimes though it's not all that common.


----------

